

Ask HN: Hard vs soft cases for cell phones - can we have a scientific study? - Kluny


======
jug6ernaut
(I did no study)

But IMO, the best is nether hard or soft, but a hybrid of the two. Both have
different properties that do different things.

Hard: Deflect impact Distributes impact

Soft: Absorbs impact

The key is to slow impact as slow as possible and to distribute it over the
largest area to limit the total force to any given point. For this you need
both hard and soft.

I do have statistical evidence tho that 10/10 times my phone did not break
when i did not drop it :). /me goes caseless.

------
dholowiski
Screen protector and naked otherwise. And if your phone manufacturer insists
on a glass back as well, time to switch phones.

------
Kluny
I'm inclined to think that hard cases are the way to go, based on the fact
that my motorcycle helmet is hard. But I would like to see some scientific
data if any is available. It's hard to get though, given that the nature of
the experiment involves testing $600 items to destruction, repeatedly.

~~~
DavidAdams
A motorcycle helmet is a hybrid of hard and soft. Hard shell, soft impact
absorption. I agree with the other poster. The best phone case is a hybrid.
Check out the Switcheasy Tones.

